
S. Pinker: ‘The way to deal with pollution is not to rail against consumption’ - mpweiher
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/11/steven-pinker-enlightenment-now-interview-inequality-consumption-environment
======
frabbit
"Pinker knows this because he’s already been through the process with his
previous book, The Better Angels of Our Nature, which persuasively argued –
again with graphs and a mountain of research "

Admittedly I did not read TBEoON, but attended one of Pinker's talks on it. My
main problem with it was exactly with the graphs that he presented. He argued
that reaching back into ancient history he could show a trend of improvement.
There were no error bars at all on this graph, leading me to be suspicious
that the contested early data (are ancient human remains showing the traces of
butchery the result of murder and cannabilism or of ritual, religious
cannabilism?) are misused to create a "trend".

------
wiz21c
I don't care if people leave poverty. I care if people receive at least as
much as I received.

